# ******* Yacht Club Mud Mayhem On May 9-11, 2014



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

Anybody going? i've never been to this park but everyone says its great. 

http://redneckyachtclubmudpark.com/

*RYC Hosts Mud Mayhem On May 9-11, 2014*

http://redneckyachtclubmudpark.com/racing/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/*******-Header1.jpg
GET YOUR DISCOUNT ADVANCE TICKETS TODAY! Online sales for this event end on May 6, 2014 at midnight!
Let’s get down and dirty at ******* Yacht Club, y’all! From mud holes and monster trucks, races and pulls to main stage music, you won’t want to miss this gotta-be-there, one of a kind event.
TICKET INFORMATION
Online advance tickets are $55. Your ticket covers an entire weekend of camping, live music, entertainment, mud truck races, airboat runs, ATV trail ridin’ and all the dirt you can dig up.
Tickets also will be available at the gate for $60-CASH ONLY.
VETS: 50% DISCOUNT off full admission price. Vet tickets available at the gate only. Please bring cash (no credit cards accepted) and be prepared to show active service ID or dd214 form. We appreciate you!
VIP PASS
Mud Mayhem VIP Passes get you the best seat in the house! Available for just $45.00 in addition to your paid entry ticket, you RYC VIP experience includes side-of-track excitement plus complimentary food and drinks during Mud Truck Racing. You also get drinks and access to the side-of-stage VIP section during Saturday night concert entertainment
MAIN STAGE ENTERTAINMENT
Friday night: Chris MacArthur and the Florida Cracker Boys
Saturday night: Rye Road
WAIVER REQUIRED
Please be prepared to present a valid form of State or Federal ID and a signed waiver form for each member of your party. Minor waivers must have the signatures of BOTH parents. Find the waiver downloads here: redneckyachtclubmudpark.com/waivers-vendors-employment/
#RYCMayhem
@rycflorida on Instagram and Twitter


----------



## Tampa (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks like a blast, I haven't heard anything but fun about the place. If we can get everything ready we plan on going


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Rnyc is a great place, i wish i could make this one. Tough having a newborn and going riding for a weekend.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

Just got word from a friend that we are going to take my trailer and his diesel, my brute, his SXS. im a happy camper.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

I considered coming over for just Saturday. But it will be a bunch of money for just one day.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

yeah, one day isnt really worth the price. maybe its a cheaper rate on sundays. I know psl mud jam is.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

yeah dont get me wrong i seriously considered doing it. i have a big group of friend coming over from psl.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

update.

This weekend is almost upon us. hoping to be there by noon on friday. 

anybody know if they have food venders like some other parks? cuts down on cargo needed to be brought.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

they do have food venders. way better to bring your own food and drinks though.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

Understood, thanks. better get my grocery list together, maybe bring the smoker.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

you will have a great weekend out there . they got a good bike/ truck wash there. end of day just drive your bike through and and than there is your shower too. bring some tips for your snorkels that angle down if yours dont already. if you use the wash , you dont want water under pressure blowing down your stacks. have a safe weekend.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

Ah yeah good tip. mine angle at 90s, shouldn't be an issue. i saw they have a "beach" area, thought about taking a bar of soap and using that as a quick shower like when i camp on the river in northern florida, but vehicle wash works too.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

Tampa said:


> Looks like a blast, I haven't heard anything but fun about the place. If we can get everything ready we plan on going



everything together?? wouldnt mind meeting up. 



update: So friend that was going to take us decided that he wants to bring a toyota mud truck he just bought today, which still needs a head gasket done on it. on top of that he now wants to meet up with the guys from a local diesel shop... last time he didnt show up to the park till 6pm... Brother and I Might have to take the ranger and just head up ourselves. i sure as hell don't want to waste my whole first day, and i don't wanna be camping by a buncha open header trucks again.. that was horrible.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

Had a great time. 

http://s31.photobucket.com/user/alterocks/slideshow/4x4/*******%20yacht%20club%205-14


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

when I first started lookin through the pics I almost closed the page, I Thought, why are there so many pictures of him in the shower?????????? :greddy2:

:bigok:


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

HAHAHA everyone loves the belly!!!

go pro was set on time lapse. i just threw them up there.


----------

